# CVA WOLF SIGHT IN (25 Yds)



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Guys,

I have a CVA Wolf that I just put a new scope on and I only have a 25yd range to shoot at.  I am shooting TC Shockwave 250g sabots with 150 grains of Hodgdon triple 7 pellets and triple seven 209 primers.  Now if I bench this thing at 25 yards and get a CONSISTENT GROUP at 25yds can I zero it in at 2" high at 25yds and be good out to 100 yards.  I wont be shooting past 100 yards.  I really have no where else to sight this rifle in. Any advice would be great.  

Spur


----------



## DaddyPaul

At 25 yards you'd want to be slightly low for a 100 yard zero.  By slightly I mean -0.14"s.  This is per Nikon's Spot On program and your load, not capable of adjusting barrel lenght, not sure what the Wolf has for a spout.  I'd say dead on at 25 would probably be good if you won't shoot beyond 100 yards.


----------



## rnelson5

Shot my CVA wolf this past weekend with the same exact bullets that you are using but only 100grains of powder and it was dead on at 25 yards. At 100 yards it shot about an inch high. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Back_40

I would fire a test shot @ 100 yds where you hunt just to be sure. Only way to know for sure.


----------



## Apex Predator

Yep, dead on at 25 should be close at 100, but I wouldn't shoot a deer at 100 unless you know for sure!


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Thanks for the info guys.  I sighted it in today but its all over the target.  Not sure what I am doing wrong.  Running a patch thru the barrel after the shot etc....  I've never had this problem with a muzzleloader before.  I put on a CVA scope so maybe that thing is a piece of junk.  I shot it at ten yards and it was drilling but when I moved it to 25 it was 8 inches low and left and no matter how far I brought the sights over and up it was little difference. Im ready to wrap it around the tree!


----------



## ellaville hunter

Change your load see what works best


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

I went from 150 to 100 with no difference.  Re mounted the scope, bore sighted it and same stuff going on. Ready to take the scope off and go open sights.


----------



## FrontierGander

you ran one patch down the bore? Dry?

You MUST swab with a lightly damp patch and pay close attention to the breech area of the bore as T7 creates a HARD crusty fouling thats baked onto the steel. Sometimes it takes a bore brush in order to get this out.  If you're dry patching, my guess is that you've actually been short starting your bullet off the pellets and causing a great pressure spike which is then throwing your shots all over.

I shoot CVA's a lot and i can tell you that the sabots that come with todays bullets are not always the correct size for one brand of muzzleloader to the next.

www.mmpsabots.com  look for the  Black HPH24 sabot and use these instead with those SW's.

But that swabbing with a damp patch IS the most important part right now.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Should have been more specific. Yes I did everything as you described with no luck.  Going to shoot it here in a few.


Spur


----------



## GA DAWG

Go down to 2 pellets of triple seven.


----------



## Augustabowhunter

I had the same problem turns out my scope was bad I spend 150 bucks on powder and bullets before I put a new scope on.  I just got the new scope on shoot it today and it's dead on at 150 yards. Using 3 777 pellets and a 250 tc shockwaves   Shooting a cva optima.


----------

